

Rust Presentations about low level programming - buster
http://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/1rm85y/sprocketnes_practical_systems_programming_in_rust/

======
buster
Although the original title claims to be about a NES emulator written in Rust
the video really is more about:

\- How to write low level runtime-less Rust (pcwalton)

\- Rust in production use at OpenDNS: the good, the bad and the ugly

\- Yehuda Katz using Rust to make a Ruby app more efficient (by interfacing
with Rust native code)

Very interesting talks, i hope to see more of that.

